# Importing Herbs to Mexico



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

I just found out that a 6 month supply of Chinese herbs that were being sent to me here in Mexico from my US based acupuncturist are not going to make it to me. I got a call from FedEx in Mexico City and he said that I have to pay $100US to get it shipped back to the States because I didn't have some certification needed to get it delivered. 

He said that in order to get it delivered I would have to go to Mexico City and fill out a bunch of paperwork that can only be filled out in person. This is not a possibility. I live in Chiapas and I just cannot make the trip and take the time.

I am extremely bummed out because I have a health issue that I need treatment for. Has anyone run into this? Does anyone know any way around it? I couldn't really argue with him because my Spanish is not very good over the phone. 

Any help or suggestion is much appreciated!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is just a personal impression - there is something going on at the moment between Mexico and Asian (Chinese) trade. Perhaps you can get the same stuff via a US source ? 

Things certainly seem to take an incredibly long time to get here.

Just my sense.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

FedEx was supposed to be fast...only a week. It was from a US based company, shipped by my US based acupuncturist. 

I tried to source the herbs here first and no luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many things come from the US, but the original source may be China. Another consideration is that individuals may bring many things into Mexico in person, and may order many simpler things by mail. However, larger quantities of any item, or any esoteric or exotic item not know by the customs inspector may simply be rejected until the importer can justify its release in person, or by providing an import license for the product. As such, I am surprised that so much stuff actually does get through; especially things that are available already in Mexico, or have similar substitutes.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Many things come from the US, but the original source may be China. Another consideration is that individuals may bring many things into Mexico in person, and may order many simpler things by mail. However, larger quantities of any item, or any esoteric or exotic item not know by the customs inspector may simply be rejected until the importer can justify its release in person, or by providing an import license for the product. As such, I am surprised that so much stuff actually does get through; especially things that are available already in Mexico, or have similar substitutes.


The woman at FedEx told me to try to resend it via postal service. She said FedEx inspects everything that comes through and the postal service checks very little. The only problem is that it is $700 worth of herbs and when I ship regular mail about 1 in 4 things never gets delivered. Too much risk.

She also said that all things that are topical and all things that are ingested are typically denied no matter where they originate.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The post office is not reliable so good luck. Two packages sent to me from the US via postal service never made it to Sn Cristobal I had a tracking number but their computer was down so they could not do anything..I have told friends not to mail me anything and it is the last ti,e I even bother to go to the post office. In the last 10 years in San Cristobal I received one package and had a bunch of others missing in action , I do not even bothr anymore..
This last episode was one month ago..


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, it is too much of a risk. I agree. I have had poor luck too, so I typically only order books. If they don't come I am not too disappointed because it isn't such a loss.


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

ijust would have someone drive it over the border tbh then ship via say dhl


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Kat32 said:


> ijust would have someone drive it over the border tbh then ship via say dhl


How is the OP supposed to find someone to do this?


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> How is the OP supposed to find someone to do this?


maybe they have fam or friends that visit  or close to border where they can easily stop at DHL over the border and return back since its an important medical need. a lot of other routes to ship from usa to mex are honestly corrupt even... its just the way it is and it sux... but if its possible, its an option. some "herbs" look like illegal herbs even tho they are not so it likely raises red flags with customs unnecessarily...other choice is to try and locate the herbs for medicinal purposes locally but it sounds like it wont be possible


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

shadowmack said:


> I just found out that a 6 month supply of Chinese herbs that were being sent to me here in Mexico from my US based acupuncturist are not going to make it to me. I got a call from FedEx in Mexico City and he said that I have to pay $100US to get it shipped back to the States because I didn't have some certification needed to get it delivered.
> 
> He said that in order to get it delivered I would have to go to Mexico City and fill out a bunch of paperwork that can only be filled out in person. This is not a possibility. I live in Chiapas and I just cannot make the trip and take the time.
> 
> ...


Can't help you with the package but maybe with Chinese herbs I noticed many Chinese acupuncturists and herbal doctors with offices in Mexico City. I was partners for a while with a Chinese traditional doctor in Maryland (acupuncture and herbal medicine). Since these herbs go back 3,000-4,000 years, I'm fairly sure any Chinese doctor based in Mexico uses the exact same ones as your U.S.-based one does, or knows how to import them legally. I'd google to try and find the closest to where you live, or two or three if you want to visit a few to see who best suits you.

If per chance, none exist except in Mexico City (I doubt that), you can make one trip sometime to Mexico City, establish a relationship with a good such doctor, and he or she will be able to mail you the herbs you need domestically. You can always ask your U.S. based doctor to email you the English equivalents with Chinese language along side, to make sure there is no doubts for your Mexican based doctor (and even your U.S. doctor's complete history on you in Chinese - though admit I'm not clear how much written Cantonese might differ from Mandarin, but I'm sure they could figure it out).


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Can't help you with the package but maybe with Chinese herbs I noticed many Chinese acupuncturists and herbal doctors with offices in Mexico City. I was partners for a while with a Chinese traditional doctor in Maryland (acupuncture and herbal medicine). Since these herbs go back 3,000-4,000 years, I'm fairly sure any Chinese doctor based in Mexico uses the exact same ones as your U.S.-based one does, or knows how to import them legally. I'd google to try and find the closest to where you live, or two or three if you want to visit a few to see who best suits you.
> 
> If per chance, none exist except in Mexico City (I doubt that), you can make one trip sometime to Mexico City, establish a relationship with a good such doctor, and he or she will be able to mail you the herbs you need domestically. You can always ask your U.S. based doctor to email you the English equivalents with Chinese language along side, to make sure there is no doubts for your Mexican based doctor (and even your U.S. doctor's complete history on you in Chinese - though admit I'm not clear how much written Cantonese might differ from Mandarin, but I'm sure they could figure it out).


Very excellent suggestion, thank you!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

shadowmack said:


> Very excellent suggestion, thank you!


Obviously, many of these Chinese doctors were near, not only in, the "China town" (politically incorrect now?) of Mexico City . If I remember correctly, a few were even on Avenida Juarez across the street, or nearly, from Bellas Artes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Obviously, many of these Chinese doctors were near, not only in, the "China town" (politically incorrect now?) of Mexico City . If I remember correctly, a few were even on Avenida Juarez across the street, or nearly, from Bellas Artes.


I pass by Bellas Artes on Juárez quite often and don't really seeing anything like a Chinese doctor's office. Were they on street level or maybe higher up?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Obviously, many of these Chinese doctors were near, not only in, the "China town" (politically incorrect now?) of Mexico City . If I remember correctly, a few were even on Avenida Juarez across the street, or nearly, from Bellas Artes.


Thought China Town was two blocks south of Bellas Artes. When I'm in CDMX, I usually stay at the Marlowe, right on the corner of the Chinese district which is quite small, and the residents seem pretty mexicanized. Not like the one in San Francisco, which BTW still calls the district "Chinatown", and a more PC city is hard to find.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Thought China Town was two blocks south of Bellas Artes. When I'm in CDMX, I usually stay at the Marlowe, right on the corner of the Chinese district which is quite small, and the residents seem pretty mexicanized. Not like the one in San Francisco, which BTW still calls the district "Chinatown", and a more PC city is hard to find.


It is. "Chinatown" is a bit of a misnomer, since it's only a block long and filled with not-very-good Chinese restaurants and shops selling Chinese knick-knacks. Unlike Chinatowns I know in the States, it's not an area where most Chinese residents of the city live but more of a tourist attraction for non-Chinese residents.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> it's not an area where most Chinese residents of the city live


 Because they wouldn't fit. I've noticed a great new wave of Chinese immigration to Mexico, particularly in the past decade. Sure, they've been here for at least a couple of centuries, with another wave coming later to build the railroads, and they assimilated rather quickly. Now there are far more in the places that have always had a few, like the Pacific ports (local legend has Chinese traders docking in Manzanillo 700 years ago), but also in out-of-the-way places where they were never seen before, while friends/family in Guadalajara are talking about a Chinese "invasion".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Because they wouldn't fit. I've noticed a great new wave of Chinese immigration to Mexico, particularly in the past decade. Sure, they've been here for at least a couple of centuries, with another wave coming later to build the railroads, and they assimilated rather quickly. Now there are far more in the places that have always had a few, like the Pacific ports (local legend has Chinese traders docking in Manzanillo 700 years ago), but also in out-of-the-way places where they were never seen before, while friends/family in Guadalajara are talking about a Chinese "invasion".



They wouldn't fit because it's a commercial not a residential area. In my area of Mexico City (near the Angel and the Zona Rosa), people speak of a Korean invasion, because of the number of young professional Koreans who live and work around here and the opening of a some Korean restaurants and stores. They tend to stick to themselves and not are greatly loved by the average Mexican resident.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

We try to visit Mexico City once a month or so. When we do we often walk - a lot - pretty much paying little attention as to where we are or where we are going, but with a general direction in mind - usually daylight hours only. The ONLY problem we have ever had was in the area of the Bellas Artes - around the corner from the Post Office - on the side towards the Zocalo. If I remember correctly there was a Mariachi (sp ?) museum in the area. No harm was done - accept to my naive view as to how safe we were. Stick to the main drags.

As for finding a Chinese doctor as a source for herbs in Mexico City - google does a great job with 'chinese doctors mexico city'. Some of the sites are directories of doctor listings. Surely many of them - particularly those listed as homeopathic would be able to help - probably over the phone.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry - except not accept. That seems to be happening more and more often.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*The new Chinatown*



Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Obviously, many of these Chinese doctors were near, not only in, the "China town" (politically incorrect now?) of Mexico City . If I remember correctly, a few were even on Avenida Juarez across the street, or nearly, from Bellas Artes.


The new Chinese colony in Mexico City is in Colonia Viaducto Piedad, east of Calzada Tlalpan.

The old Chinatown, 2 blocks of Calle Dolores, Centro, is vestigial.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I pass by Bellas Artes on Juárez quite often and don't really seeing anything like a Chinese doctor's office. Were they on street level or maybe higher up?


2nd-4th floors.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> 2nd-4th floors.


No wonder I didn't see the Chinese doctors' offices. I don't usually walk down streets in the center of town looking up. If I did, someone might find it easy to pick my pocket!


----------



## baja Dean (Jul 30, 2014)

I would suggest two things. 

One,, fly to TJ via volaris if planed they have fares for 700 pesos each way including one bag 55kilos. Walk cross the border using the new walkway and have you stuff shipped there to a UPS or fedex location close to san Ysidro for counter pick up. take a uber there and back or rent a car for a day and do some shopping too. The americas discount mall is well worth a trip, plus not far from costco and sams clubs. 

The crossing to/from USA takes literally 10 minutes at the TJ airport. One person posted a video with time and I think was 6-10 minutes to be at his plane gate from the USA side check in to Mexico plane boarding with carry-on only..

The second is there are two businesses I know in TJ that specialize in having mailing addresses in San Diego and they drive the items over the border themselves and ship via baja pack or similar that are very good delivery systems. They will not ship via mexipost. 

Though I have a friend who had 3 kites for kiteboarding shipped from Russia to Mexico each kite worth about USD$4,000.00 via international priority post that arrives via Mexi Post and they did not even charge him duty and they arrived relatively fast. I would never do that. He told me when it was too late, already shipped. Else would have told him to fly to TJ. 

Send me a PM and I can put you in tough with these TJ services.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

baja Dean said:


> I would suggest two things.
> 
> One,, fly to TJ via volaris if planed they have fares for 700 pesos each way including one bag 55kilos. Walk cross the border using the new walkway and have you stuff shipped there to a UPS or fedex location close to san Ysidro for counter pick up. take a uber there and back or rent a car for a day and do some shopping too. The americas discount mall is well worth a trip, plus not far from costco and sams clubs.
> 
> ...


The cost of flights on Volaris hasn´t been $700.00 pesos each way for about 1 year or so. They are now about double that. The pedestrian bridge from Otay Mesa and the TJ airport costs $18.00 per person each way and 20% off for seniors unless you buy on-line which is $12.00 USD.


----------



## baja Dean (Jul 30, 2014)

I just looked at volaras and you are correct right now the prices are higher, i see in november the standard fare is 1200 pesos. But the trick with them is subscribe to their email specials. 

The email specials you basically have till the end of the day to book. For many people this might seem hard to do because of all the logistics. For instance 1 month ago you could book into 2017 a few months for the low prices and some disappear really fast so you have to be very flexible there too. For me I know when my fathers birthday is so I have booked it 9 month ahead of time before. They have specials a lot where it is the next 30 days but again you have just that day to book. 

Though I just looked at my usual LAP to either GDL or TJ, and the prices are high right now right now. A friend of mine just booked last week GDL to LAP one way for 800 pesos when I saw the email I told her and she booked for July. 

Now I actually get them even cheaper because I am a vclub member. I was paying as low as 600 pedos. 

I was even 3 months ago to book during the extreme peak when summer school is out in Aug several round trip, 3 tickets for 699 pesos each way and mine a bit cheaper vclub. LAP to GDL. 

I can right now buy a ticket Mexico city to TJ in November for 1200 or 1080 pesos as a vclub member and that is not a special. As I said sign up for the email specials be fast on booking.

and you are also correct on the toll fee for using the walkway.


----------

